# Beware! Lyft Line Cancel Fee Changed with NO NOTICE!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK.....let me know if I'm wrong here......but I don't think I am.

When I started with Lyft a year ago, If you accepted a LL request and the FIRST rider was not in your car in 2 minutes.....you could cancel as a No-show with NO phone call necessary....and get $5.

Correct? At least, that's the way it worked for me up to a few months ago. (Since I don't accept that many LL rides.....unless they are very close by)

Well....this last week, I accepted a couple LL requests because they were for the exact spot I was parked at. I accepted.....clicked ARRIVED and the 2 minute timer started counting down.

When the Timer got to 0:00 it says: TIME TO GO/Tap an option below. And it is either:
Pick up 'pax' or NO SHOW.

NO mention at ALL of having to call the first. No mention at ALL of having to wait 5 minutes.

So I hit No Show.....and did not get my cancel fee either time!!

Of course....I contacted Lyft about this and this is the response they sent me:

*Adriana* (Lyft)

Jun 25, 12:47 PM PDT

Hi *****,

This is Adriana taking over Tatiana, I'm the one in charge of your case now, but I will be happy to address your questions!

As I verified the chain of email and our last question, you're correct, any time you follow the right cancellation procedure the system will automatically pay the cancellation fee, however in this time few things went out of the policy.

_When giving a Line ride we need to be really careful about the cancellation process, for the first pick up the policy is the same as the original Lyft, however, from the second pick up applies the 2 minutes that you were talking about._

Let see what happened:


*******

*******
As stated by the policy, if you've arrived at a passenger's pickup location, and they do not show up after you've tapped to arrive, **you should attempt to call them and wait at least five minutes*. * You can then cancel the ride as a no-show and select 'Charge passenger' or 'Do not charge passenger.' Please note that selecting either of these options will not impact your acceptance rate.

No-show fees apply if the driver cancels, and the following criteria are met:


You've tapped to arrive at the pickup location.
You've waited at least 5 minutes.
You've been in contact with the passenger (you've called them or they've called you).
You cancel the ride, and select 'Passenger isn't here.'
As you can notice, one of the requirements for you to receive the cancellation fee is for you to tap "I arrived" and _wait at least 5 minutes_, and you canceled just 2 minutes after you arrived. This is why the system did not granted the cancellation fee.

Finally, please keep in mind that if either or one steps are missed or done out the policy the system will not record or credit a cancellation fee.

*****, I am positive I have completed your request.

Have a lovely week!
-----------------------------------------

 Since WHEN do we have to wait 5 minutes and CALL the PAX on a Lyft LINE request? Why is there a TWO MINUTE TIMER then if they want us to wait FIVE MINUTES????


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

That's Bs, last week I had to write twice for my cancellation fees, both time they agreed with me, on the first I didn't call the pax just waited the 2 minutes. Keep writing them and stick to the 2 minutes policy, look it up on their website and point it out. Also in line they won't pay no show for second pax, just for the first since they are already paying all miles to get to pax's locations. The only way they will pay all no show is if neither the first no the second made it to the car in 2 minutes


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

When lyft refused to pay a no show for the second pax that made me want to line allot less.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jc. said:


> That's Bs, last week I had to write twice for my cancellation fees, both time they agreed with me, on the first I didn't call the pax just waited the 2 minutes. Keep writing them and stick to the 2 minutes policy, look it up on their website and point it out. Also in line they won't pay no show for second pax, just for the first since they are already paying all miles to get to pax's locations. The only way they will pay all no show is if neither the first no the second made it to the car in 2 minutes


Thank you for this! I went to the Lyft HELP page and took a screenshot of their OWN information and sent it to them!

This is ridiculous. WE the DRIVERS have to teach CUSTOMER SUPPORT their OWN rules!!!


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Never do lyft lines.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> Never do lyft lines.


I agree....unless all things align perfectly for a possible easy NO-SHOW like at this one spot in Gurnee. I was already there. I accepted. Clicked ARRIVED. Waited 2 minutes....and SHOULD HAVE gotten the no-show! They finally paid ONE that they owed me from yesterday....I'm still waiting for the one they owed me from Wednesday now!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Your mistake was taking a Line request. Your time invested in all of this is greater than $5.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Your mistake was taking a Line request. Your time invested in all of this is greater than $5.


Well....if you're talking about the emailing time....then yes.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK.....let me know if I'm wrong here......but I don't think I am.
> 
> When I started with Lyft a year ago, If you accepted a LL request and the FIRST rider was not in your car in 2 minutes.....you could cancel as a No-show with NO phone call necessary....and get $5.
> 
> ...


AGAIN AND AGAIN....STOP ACCEPTING LINE AND POOL, NOT WORTH THE PAY OF HEADACHE!


----------



## Puffballs (Jun 2, 2017)

If you're not chasing PDB, don't bother.
Do not accept every single Lyft Line ping thrown at you period!


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

I hate Line but yesterday I had a call at 100 % PT so I took it, got to the destination, they tacked another guy on and then another one, the first pax was a no show, so I did the cancel at 1.30 and off I went with # 2, picked up #3 and done
when I checked later they paid the cancel fee

also had a long distance call, but it was all freeway no traffic and easy
just as I got super close they cancelled
I was pissed
got a cancel fee for that one too

guessing the app glitched in your case and you had a moron answering to you at support, keep at it and get your $$$



LEAFdriver said:


> OK.....let me know if I'm wrong here......but I don't think I am.
> 
> When I started with Lyft a year ago, If you accepted a LL request and the FIRST rider was not in your car in 2 minutes.....you could cancel as a No-show with NO phone call necessary....and get $5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

My solution to this is the same one that I use for Uber Pool problems. I do not accept either LL or U-Pools, thus I have no problems with either.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Lyft CS is absolutely mentally ******ed, but so far for me it does show timer with 1:45 and then no show ootion , but the problem is when you have two line request and one is no show , lyft will get no show fee from that one pax but driver wont , BS I KNOW but that's how this drivers loving company works.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

but if you cancel all lines during a 10-12h shift work you will prob get disconected by canceling requests...
i do full-time but i HATE lines... just afraid to get disconected and lose this job :/


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Update: 
It only took a week of back-and-forth emails to get my cancellation fee! 










"After a deep review" LOL 

I guess that is Lyft's way of saying: "Sorry, we were wrong and you were right!"


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Thank you for this! I went to the Lyft HELP page and took a screenshot of their OWN information and sent it to them!
> 
> This is ridiculous. WE the DRIVERS have to teach CUSTOMER SUPPORT their OWN rules!!!
> 
> View attachment 132617


It's called lying to their workers to keeponey they otherwise wouldn't get a piece of.

Do they really process every tip to your account?

Are trips put just too far away so it incentives pax to cancel and refuse to pay you your fee?

Or how bout when they started pulling an Uber with variable pricing upfront but keeping our pay even?

They don't give a **** about you and even get mad at you for wasting their time it seems like.

I noticed that in the last few days their customer support number went from a button on their support page, to a real number, to a different number, and back to a button.

Oh and when you call it tells you to email them before it even hints at connecting you to a real person.

Oh and don't even try to get them to send you a verification email for your own records to hold them accountable.

Apparently we need to post their own policies in our cars. I'm gonna post this jewel cause no pax EVER knows this. They think we get part of their fare..... Cute


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Must have been a glitch, this was from 2 days ago. I couldn’t wait for the timer to get to zero lol and I left immediately...no call necessary. 3 person lines...


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Update:
> It only took a week of back-and-forth emails to get my cancellation fee!
> 
> View attachment 133126
> ...


...and the response back was from the original Tatiana. That's very funny!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Adriana is an idiot.


----------

